# Do your lap cats like to be held?



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I find this strange. My Elly is a total lapcat, I can rarely have a seat without her sitting with me. What gets me is that she absolutely _hates_ to be carried. She squirms like no other, lol. (I've tried carrying her in practically every normal position)

Punky, on the other hand, is not much of a lap cat. But she really likes to be held and carried around the house. 

Anyone else have similar situations?


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Your Elly is like my Kayla and Ginza. No biggie, some cats just hate being carried. Mine sit on my lap forever, but squirm like crazy too when being carried. I end up holding them like babies when I need to carry them somewhere.


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

It is true that some cats do not like to be carried, but that trait does not mean that they would not make good lap kitties. Many of my furkids are great lap kitties but do not like to be carried about without squirming,and trying to get away. If you have a lap kitty who doesn't mind being carried about, count your blessings


----------



## catmadAZ (Feb 27, 2004)

Tober is a lapcat and hates being carried facing towards me but loves being carried facing outward so he can see wots going on  

yet our old cat felix would wriggle about to get out of my arms straight away, it just depends on the individual cat and its personality.

You could try picking up your cat in short bursts before carrying elly round the house, she might slowly get used to it then.
Or while carrying her have some treats in your hand and give her one for each 15 seconds she stays up on you and then increase it to 30 secs etc,
until she finds it comfortable and enjoyable being carried. (but this could allso result in a whineing 'want to be carried for treats' cat) :roll:


----------



## Chocolate (Feb 5, 2004)

My cat has never been a lap cat, she will sit next to me though. I dont know why she wont sit on my lap, even if i have one of her favourite treats, she still wont come on my lap. She will let me hold her for a very long time. She loves it! My cat that died a little while ago, was always on my lap. As soon as i would sit down, she would be there ready to go to sleep on my lap. Yet when i picked her up, she would only let me hold her for about ten seconds then she would really struggle. I always held her over one shoulder and supported her weight with her feet on my arm, but she just didnt like it.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Of my three cats it's only the baby that likes to be carried. The two adult females likes to lay in my lap but they do not like to be carried. The fertile one had no problems with it until she got pregnant, after that (she's not pregnant now, and her kittens are long gone) she just donät like it. The spayed female have never liked to be carried. They probably think we are strange, carrying an adult cat around, what's that supposed to mean? :lol:


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

Maleke actually jumps up onto my shoulder to be carried. Then he never wants down! We can carry Magic for a while but then he'll start spazzing out and we have to put him down!


----------



## stu (Jul 15, 2003)

Our cat Jazz jumps on to our laps all the time, but try and pick her up, she goes ballistic!!

She struggles, writhes around and we get very badly scratched.

I guess she must have had a bad experience of being picked up in the past? Or maybe she just doesn't like it... :roll:


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

My cat loves to be picked up and held for short periods of time, probably because he was handled a lot from an early age. However, it's only recently that he's started sitting on people's laps - he never used to before. It seems that quite a lot of cats are the other way round!


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Barnaby used to love to be carried when he was younger but now I can get away with about one minute before he puts the bite on me, but he's very much a lap cat.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2004)

Sheba is a lap cat who despises being picked up or carried. She acts like I'm killing her if I carry her around.

Snickers is not a lap cat, but I could carry him around all day. It's weird how they're so different!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Pebbles isnt a lap cat and doesnt like to be picked up either, she wont tolerate being picked up at all.

Smeagle is a lap cat but doesnt like to be picked up.

Vienna is a lap cat and i can carry/hold her in any position i want, same with screech and butch.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Sabby will always allow me to pick him up. He even does a little hop to help me get him off the ground. He doesn't like being held for very long, though. Maybe 2-3 minutes. My arm gets too tired after very long to hold him anyway. He's not much of a lap cat. He'll come and snuggle on my lap for 20 minutes or so right after I get home. Then he wants to either be on the far side of the couch, or on the floor so he can stretch out.


----------



## marijun (Nov 24, 2003)

i have a strange combination! 

woody - rarely a lap cat, but she likes to be close by. she also does little "kitty drive-bys" where she wants petted for a few seconds if it intersects with her route to wherever she's going. doesn't like being held at all. she'll let me pick her up and scratch her chest, but she gives me a dirty look and wants down after a few seconds.

lint - always a lap cat. i can't sit down without him wanting in my lap! but he freaks out if you pick him up. he growls and hisses, and if you don't put him down fast enough...you'll get swatted in the face :lol: 

reeko - rarely a lap cat, but likes to be close by as well. he LOVES being picked up! he likes to be held kinda like a baby, and nuzzles his head over your shoulder as he gets his armpits rubbed. i dunno why he likes the armpits so much. he also likes it when i grab his back legs, hold him against my legs upside down and rub his belly. loves it! my other two would freak if i did that to them :shock:


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm not sure if my cats are lap cats or not. Yoda sometimes comes on my lap and sleeps but it happens once in a while. She doesn't mind when I pick her up. Dunga doesn't like to be picked (we still pick her up) and I don't think she is a lap cat. Well, they are too small to tell I guess. They are kittens and want to play all the time - they won't stay still!


----------



## bubbasmomma (Mar 10, 2004)

*holding my non-lap cat*

Bubba is the poster cat for cats who hate sitting in people's laps. Sometimes I think he'd rather have a bath than sit in my lap. He loves being held though and carried around the house. Of course, when he's tired of being held he makes sure to let me know. Funny, I just thought my cat was weird....


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Velvet so rarely wants to sit on my lap. Once in a while she will climb up for a short time. She rarely stays there for more than a few minutes. She was a little more of a lap kitty when she was a kitten. 
My last cat was almost too much of a lap cat. I could never sit down without a cat right on top of me. 
Halfway in between would be perfect!


----------

